

What I learned about Conversion Rate after losing thousands of dollars - jojogiuffra
http://startupsthatrock.com/startupmarketing/conversion-rate/

======
jojogiuffra
Hey guys how are you?

Here is a post where I write about 9 Conversion Optimization Hacks that you
never hear of...

Reading this post you will learn how to make a Landing Page that gives Gold to
you ;)

